
A closer look at Nokia Lumia 920′s body and remarkable PureView camera - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/test-driving-nokia-lumia-920s-body-and-pureview-camera/
======
pkulak
What evidence do we have that this camera is "remarkable"? Can any company
just take photos with an SLR, claim it's their phone's camera, and get the
press to call the camera "remarkable" from that point on? I'd say if a company
get's caught in a fraud like this, the responsible action is to assume the
camera is crap until proven otherwise.

~~~
potatolicious
Did you read the article? There are head-to-head photos taken between an
iPhone and a Lumia 920, live during journalist hands-on time (i.e., not
doctored), and the difference is indeed impressive.

The real standout here is low-light performance, and it does in fact look a
great deal better than just about any phone on the market now.

Which begs the question, why the hell did Nokia feel like it needed to lie on
their commercial? These live demo results speak for themselves.

~~~
azim
I read the article. Out of 4 images shown, one was of the live demo and 3 were
suspected doctored photos from Nokia's promotional materials. The article
doesn't clarify whether the live image taken with the Nokia phone was taken in
front of the reporter or if it was taken ahead of time. Without that knowing
that, it's difficult to gauge whether the conditions were truly similar and if
this was a fair apples to apples comparison.

------
dageshi
I wonder what percentage of the smartphone market microsoft can capture using
their usual tactic of integrating everything into their business offerings.
I.T departments like service contracts and the ability set policies for end
devices, windows mobile will probably never displace iphone/android with
consumers but in business it might...

------
stcredzero
_> As we are now a developed civilization and spend a good deal of our time
indoors, a camera that excels at low light has enormous appeal, particularly
for night owls, barflies, and party-goers. It may not grab the same headlines,
but it could well be more useful._

So true.

------
uncoder0
Look interesting. I will definitely buy one to try out and pass around the
office. Let's hope the battery life makes sense.

------
pbreit
Holy cow, those things are ginormous!

